# When to use Avanced Nutrients Super Bud Blaster



## bushmang (Jun 19, 2009)

good tokings everyone does anyone know during what stage of flowering do you use this product? NPK is 1-52-31 any experiences with this product? 

thanks for the feed back


----------



## Mystik (Jun 19, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use anything with that little nitrogen in it. The plant needs at least some nitro through the whole growing process. 
That looks like specialized stuff for like African violets or something...


----------



## bushmang (Jun 19, 2009)

i wouldn't use it by itself of course im going to use this as an additional kicker on top of the regular feeding regimine


----------



## stiffer (Jun 19, 2009)

yes that its boost you use a normal a and b flower nutrients then then start adding your boost at week three with every water until you flush


----------



## madcatter (Nov 1, 2009)

This literature on this said last 2 weeks of flowering. But it also says can be used diluted early in flowering...


----------

